# LA/Philly Based Composer



## Stephen_Gunter (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi everyone!

My name is Steve Gunter, I'm in my junior year at UArts for composition. I've studied with Patrick DeCaumette and Mike Worth. 

I'm a composer, arranger, orchestrator, as well as a singer/songwriter. I just wanted to get my name out there, i'll be launching a website in the coming months. a few of my original songs are at www.soundcloud.com/steve-gunter. 

I look forward with getting to know some of you!

Best,
Steve

P.S. I will be looking for possible internships in LA if anyone is offering. I can do anything from score prep to writing arrangments, recording to doing mock-ups. If you're offering an internship and you're in the LA area, please let me know!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome to VI, Stephan. Enjoy the forum!


----------

